# Door Trim Too Short



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

maybe a plinth block will work?


----------



## jpc (Dec 11, 2010)

im no pro and Im sure a few of them will chime in with how its done, but if im understanding you, there is a gap between the door casing and your floors. If thats the case , I think its called a Plinth block, either removing the vertical peices of trim and cutting them to allow this block to fit between the trim and floor, or maybe cutting in place with a flush cut saw(available at the box stores) using a guide block the same size as the plinth block. Check back on this post, ive been a member of this site a long time and these people here know they're trade and are always willing to help, They probibly know a better or more efficient way to handle it, good luck with it


----------



## jpc (Dec 11, 2010)

+ 1 To Tom, I read his post and was typing and after hitting submit i was thinking a picture would be better, then there it is.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> maybe a plinth block will work?


Thats my vote.


----------



## dengle (Feb 8, 2012)

+1. Plinth or rosette depending on your taste as I've seen rosettes used on the bottoms as well. Your local hardware store should have a large variety of styles.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Agree a picture is needed.
Are you saying a real flooring company put the floor in?
If so then there's no excuse the casing or jams were cut off that high, (unless they were already cut that high before they installed the flooring.)
They could have been cut off exactly the heigth needed with a jamb saw, hand saw, ossilating saw and there would have been no gaps. 
Is it just the casing that's to high or were the jambs also cut?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

installing plinth blocks is the best answer.. you can try to cut slivers of casing that will fit into the gap but it can look like crap.... caulking just looks worse

using an oscilating tool is the best method.. they have a much thinner blade than a back saw and it cuts quicker


----------

